# Flounder gigging



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody doing any flounder gigging from like a john boat with a spotllight in a month or so? Hey there better than frog legs


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Fishing_Feud said:


> Anybody doing any flounder gigging from like a john boat with a spotllight in a month or so? Hey there better than frog legs



Planning giggin trip this summer i am but not around here ,,, im thinking a lil more to the south like OI lots of sand bars and lots of areas where they may be hiding


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

pea island...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

rattler said:


> pea island...


Yeppers and one of those crazy night were down there Rattler we will go


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

iv never been i would like to try giggn flounder iv only done frogs


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> iv never been i would like to try giggn flounder iv only done frogs



Ill let ya know when we go and you can hitch a ride ,, just be warned it will be a weekend trip so pack what ya need


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

right on


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*OK you ASKED for it........just click and watch ! .*

http://nightstalkerguideservice.com/videos.html


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Racin35,
That brought back some memories. Many years ago, my dad took me gigging at lynnhaven. We didn't have a boat so we waded the flats and had smaller gigs on long poles. I was too young to swing the poles so you can imagine how long ago that was ... right after water was invented.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mosyt of that type of fishing is done in N.C. in the sounds. Check out hte N.C. boards.


----------

